# The Raven - Overture - Live Orchestra (w/ Making-Of Video) [+ Score added]



## bennyoschmann (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

here is the Overture for a new adventure game called "The Raven". The game is set in the 1960s Europe and is a criminal tale about the art burglar "The Raven". The music is heavily inspired by the great film scores of the 50s/60s.
The Overture is a short medley, comprised of all the major themes, I wrote for the game. It is performed by the wonderful "Bradenburg State Orchestra Frankfurt/Oder".

*Audio:*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F67643818&secret_url=false[/flash]

*Making-Of Video:*


*Score:*
http://benny-oschmann.de/files/The_Raven_-_Overture.pdf

Thanks for listening!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2012)

I like the scores of the 50s/60s.

Well done, Benny!


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow, amazing piece. Well done, Benny!


----------



## George Caplan (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: The Raven - Overture - Live Orchestra (w/ Making-Of Video)*

watching the video thats thoroughly enjoyable benny. great orchestrating skill.


----------



## dannthr (Nov 17, 2012)

Really enjoyed this!


----------



## TGV (Nov 17, 2012)

Great, it really recalled the great scores of 50 years ago. Very nicely done.


----------



## handz (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: The Raven - Overture - Live Orchestra (w/ Making-Of Video)*

Really great - congratulations.

I would love to hear some MIDI mock-up


----------



## rgames (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: The Raven - Overture - Live Orchestra (w/ Making-Of Video)*

Superb - you completely nailed the style!

rgames


----------



## ryans (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: The Raven - Overture - Live Orchestra (w/ Making-Of Video)*

Great work.

Ryan


----------



## bennyoschmann (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: The Raven - Overture - Live Orchestra (w/ Making-Of Video)*

*@germancomponist, Ganvai, George Caplan, dannythr, TGV, rgames, ryans:*
Hey guys, thank you so much for your nice comments! Really appreciated 

*@handz:* Thanks a lot! Unfortunately, there is no mockup for this piece, because it was planned from the beginning to be recorded with a real orchestra, but if you want to listen to one of my mockups, check the official demo "Once Upon A Time" I did for Native Instruments'/Sonuscore's "Action Strings": http://soundcloud.com/bennyoschmann/once-upon-a-time-official


----------



## ghostnote (Nov 18, 2012)

beautiful benny, I liked your themes from the book of unwritten tales too.

Cheers


----------



## bennyoschmann (Nov 20, 2012)

Michael Chrostek @ Sun Nov 18 said:


> beautiful benny, I liked your themes from the book of unwritten tales too.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Michael! Really appreciated!

Anybody interested in the score? Here it is:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ddmj5tw5ovwbby/The_Raven_-_Overture.pdf


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 20, 2012)

Fantastisch , Benny !
Great orchestration.

Best

Gerd


----------



## TheRoot (Nov 20, 2012)

Absolutely awesome piece of work! I especially like you orchestration! Keep up the good work!


----------



## kclements (Nov 20, 2012)

Fantastic! Love the piece and you surely nailed the style. Looking forward to studying the chart, too. Thanks for posting. 

cheers
kc


----------



## JoKern (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice - beautiful piece. :wink: 
And thanks for sharing the score sheet.


----------



## leafInTheWind (Nov 20, 2012)

Love it! And many thanks for sharing the score!


----------



## Steve Martin (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Benny,

thanks for posting this composition. Really enjoyed listening to this. Wonderful orchestration and beautiful music!

thanks so much for sharing the score!

best,

Steve :D


----------



## Timberland70 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dear Benny,

excellent music and you perfectly hit the 50s/60s feeling. Well done!

Best,
Helge


----------



## bennyoschmann (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! All your comments are greatly appreciated.
If you have any questions regarding the score, please ask


----------



## Steff (Dec 20, 2013)

Awesome 50s sound, really great stuff, Benny.
Is there still a working link to the score? thanks!


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 20, 2013)

Bravo! Excellent work.

It's refreshing to see a video game using this as score, as opposed to defaulting to the defacto EPIC stuff. Not that there is anything wrong with EPIC - because there sure ain't, but it is nice to see this style being utilized.

You know, if someone would have handed me this piece, and said to me, "hey - do you think anyone on the VI forum would be able to write like this?" - I would have quickly said "no". Glad to see I would have been wrong.

Cheers.


----------



## Jem7 (Dec 21, 2013)

Great piece. Congrats! 
Score link say its invalid?


----------



## njO (Dec 21, 2013)

Excellent work, Benny! I would love to see the score too, so I hope you can fix the link. 

Nils Johan


----------



## bennyoschmann (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot, guys! Your kind words are really appreciated!

I just updated the link for the score:
http://benny-oschmann.de/files/The_Raven_-_Overture.pdf

Btw. I uploaded a short montage of various score excerpts a while ago. If you liked the overture, check out this little collection:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/113178938&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## njO (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for updating the link. Great to see the excellent orchestration in sheet form too. :D 

Nils Johan


----------



## TGV (Dec 21, 2013)

It surely sounds good, but some of those themes seem familiar.


----------



## cheul (Dec 25, 2013)

Sounds great and thanks sooo much for including the score !


----------



## markwind (Dec 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful . Though I agree TVG, there's some familiarity to be heard.


----------

